# Searching for Watercolorists for Events



## jamclaug (Feb 12, 2014)

Hello, I work for a Luxury Cosmetics Company and have upcoming launch events across the country (LA, Chicago, Seattle, NY, Miami etc) at which we have decided to have a watercolorist demonstrate some very basic techniques of watercolor to our guests. 

Any leads on where to begin my search would be greatly appreciated! 

James


----------

